# Outdoor time and toilet training



## davidc1986 (May 8, 2014)

Hi,

We've had our 9 week old viz for almost a week. She's doing pretty well with her toilet training, only a handful of accidents. We've been following the usual crate routine, letting her out every hour, after naps and meals. 

As the weather has been nice we've had her outside quite a lot and for extended periods of time i.e. we don't just take her out to toilet and we don't bring her straight back in after she does. Sometimes she will toilet multiple times while we are outside. 

When she does have an accident its not long after toileting outside, usually 15-20 mins. I was wondering if the extended time outside is the cause of the issue. Is she getting confused as she can go whenever she wants when she is outside and forgets when we come back in? Also as she is going multiple times outside without going from inside to outside could that be throwing her?

I'm wondering if I should only have her crated or on laps in the house for a while?

Thanks
David


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't think her being outside will affect her toilet training David, plenty of praise when she toilets outside will have a good positive effect imo


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sometimes I felt I spent more time outside than inside, when mine were little puppies. It ups the odds that they would potty in the correct place, and they learned very quickly to only go outside by habit.
More times to praise potting outside, and less scooping up the pup and running for the door.


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

Maybe someone with more experience can chime in but at least for my 8.5 week old guy 20 min seems to be about the max he can go without pottying when he is playing (indoors or out) so 15-20 doesn't seem that odd to me. I have been setting a timer for 20 minutes after potty then watching him like a hawk for "potty sniffs" and then rushing outside. This seems to be working for us for now. At this age maybe that is all the longer their little bladders can hold it.

Edited to add that I 100% agree with harrigab on the praise after outside potty (EVERY TIME!). I bring out his favorite treats (dried liver - yum!) and now after every potty he comes rushing over for his treat.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We have had this happen as well. Our solution is to play outside as long as we want, but when we come in, it is straight to the kennel. Then 15-20 minutes later, outside to potty only. Then come back in and proceed as normal.


----------



## davidc1986 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. After 2 and a half days of no accidents. She had an accident while eating today. I completely didn't expect it as I thought the food would distract her enough for her not to have an accident. She had also only been inside for a couple of minutes after being outside and toileting several times. I don't get how she can hold it for 6 hours plus at night but will toilet 3 times in 10 mins outside and then again inside shortly after. It seems like she's not fully emptying her bladder. I don't think there's a health issue as she can hold it of a night.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

I noticed it depended who let Blaze out to potty. He knew I meant business and would potty fully for me. But my husband and adult children if home he would be very distracted and if they didn't really watch him and make sure blaze 'really' pottyd he'd surley have an accident in the house. My husband quickly got on board. Our kids, well they're works in progress as well


----------

